# Einfache SQL Abfrage (Oracle, PHP)



## bnghu (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Mein Problem ist wohl nicht wirklich komplex, aber ich bekomme es trotzdem nicht hin.
Ich habe eine Tabelle mit einigen Spalten und Zeilen.

Nun möchte ich gerne zwei Sachen realisieren:

1) Eine bestimmte Zeile ausgeben. Leider gibt es kein "ID" Feld oder sowas, sonst wäre es auch für mich kein Problem.

"select * from TBLblabla" führt nur dazu, dass die letzte Zeile ausgegeben wird.

2) Eine ganze Spalte ausgeben. Das ist wohl etwas komplexer, ich möchte einfach alle Einträge einer Spalte (also alle Zeilen) ausgeben. Wie mache ich das am besten?


----------



## Ralph (4. Oktober 2004)

http://www.dynamic-webpages.de/php/function.oci-fetch-array.php


Die Funktion läuft dann solange in der while Schleife, bis das Select Statement keine Daten mehr liefert.


----------



## bnghu (4. Oktober 2004)

Die ganzen Funktionen können nicht aufgerufen werden:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: oci_parse()

Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit?

Edit: Mir würde es auch schonmal helfen, wenn ich eine bestimmte Zeile auswählen könnte! Die Zeilen sind vorne ja nummeriert (#), aber wie kann ich das ansprechen? Eine richtige Spalte ist das ja nicht.


----------



## Exceptionfault (4. Oktober 2004)

Es klingt so als hättest du entweder:


Die OCI8 Funktionen in der PHP Ini nicht aktiviert. 
(Suche "extension=php_oci8.dll " und mach das Semikolon vornedran weg) und starte Apache neu falls PHP als Modul läuft
Oder versuch es mal mit der Funktion 


```
$stmt = ociparse($connid, "SELECT sysdate FROM dual");
```
In den alten PHP Versionen hießen die Funktionen anders als in der aktuellen Doku.


----------

